# ENTIRE collection disposed of !!!



## Miss Bianca (Aug 14, 2009)

So I moved from my grandmother's about 2 weeks ago, 
and was settling into my new place, 
this morning I go to pick up the last of my things, 
which included my ENTIRE collection of tarantulas and other pets, 
plus a TV and a box of shoes, 
not too little but enough to bring back in only one trip w/ the car, 

well when I got there this morning, all that was there in my room was the TV 
and on top of it my box of shoes and my mail. 
I asked where she put all the cages and containers, 
she said "I threw all the critters out, I'm sure they were of no importance".

After the initial shock and some choice words for her, 
I proceeded to leave the building, and cry my eyeballs out for over an hour downstairs.

I am just venting here since this is an 'announcements' section... and still choking back tears...
I feel betrayed and have thought of everything from sueing to arson to homicide...

I am upset beyond what words can express ...
I had most of these minus maybe 5, since they were tiny..

I can't believe I'm down to quantity one, my MM rosea who was out on loan and just made 
it back from Texas is with me at the new place... 
My list was as follows... I still can't believe I am speaking of my babies in the past tense .. 
                 

RIP all my beloveds... I will miss you so so much... 

Ts:

 Pamphobeteus nigricolor 1.1.0 Elizabeth and Henry
 Brachypelma Smithi 0.1.0 Bella
 Brachypelma Auratum 0.1.1 Julia and Primo
 Brachypelma Vagans 0.0.1 (no name)
 Aphonopelma Behlei 0.0.1 (no name)
 Aphonopelma Chalcodes 0.0.1 Fuji
 Pterinochilus-wacky Murinus 0.0.1 Taz
 Grammostola Rosea 1.2.1 Duchess, Moe, Bruce, and Carly
 Grammostola Rosea RCF 1.1.0 PS2 and Kip
 Grammostola Pulchra 0.0.1 Crayola
 Avicularia Versicolor 0.1.1 Charlotte and Twinky
 Heteroscodra maculata 0.0.1 Eunice and Toby
 GBB 0.0.2 (no names)


Scorps:

 Babycurus Jacksoni x1 (4I) "X-box"

 Crested Gecko 
(1 adult male) "Harley"


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 14, 2009)

I can't believe that!

Your entire collection was thrown out!!!!!!!??????

I would be soooo pissed if that ever happened.


I have about 5 different breeding projects going on, I'll make sure to save 2 slings from each sac for you, free of charge. 


God, I can't believe that.


----------



## sinflspeed (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow, what would posses someone to think that was okay to do?  Did she let them go or did she murder them?  I am completely floored just reading it! I can't begin to imagine what you are going through right now.  I get a pain in my stomach just thinking about someone doing anything remotely the same to my collection.  Ontop of that you had some very nice tarantulas.  I am sure "sorry to hear" doesn't help.  Much less the unknowing of where and what ultimately happened to them.  I can only wish there is any kind of positive outcome to this disastrous situation.  Ben


----------



## Miss Bianca (Aug 14, 2009)

That's very nice of you to say Warren thank you...
I am just really heart-broken.. I can't believe this...
it's hard to accept..



Warren Bautista said:


> I can't believe that!
> 
> Your entire collection was thrown out!!!!!!!??????
> 
> ...


It's something I can't even think of!! (the details of how or when)
I am really like.. wow...



sinflspeed said:


> Wow, what would posses someone to think that was okay to do?  Did she let them go or did she murder them?  I am completely floored just reading it! I can't begin to imagine what you are going through right now.  I get a pain in my stomach just thinking about someone doing anything remotely the same to my collection.  Ontop of that you had some very nice tarantulas.  I am sure "sorry to hear" doesn't help.  Much less the unknowing of where and what ultimately happened to them.  I can only wish there is any kind of positive outcome to this disastrous situation.  Ben


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh No!, Oh My Dear! I Am so so sorry  
I cant even find a word to say....
Hugs.....


----------



## Rochelle (Aug 14, 2009)

OMG...OMG....I am SO sorry to hear of this. My heart is absolutely breaking for you....so, so sorry.   
As Anastasia said; there are simply no words for this.


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 14, 2009)

My mind is raising...., did you asked her where did she toss them??
did you try to look if you can find any to rescue??!!
OMG ! Am so sorry


----------



## lilmoonrabbit (Aug 14, 2009)

OMG, I am so so sorry. I am speechless. What a horrible thing to have to endure! I wish there was more that I could do, but all I can say is I am sorry and I hope that she realizes just what a terrible thing she has done.

I too am curious as to where she put them, whether she destroyed them or just dumped them outside somewhere. Any chance she acted semi-humanely and dropped them off at a shelter or something somewhere? I have seen T listings at my local shelter every once and a while.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Aug 14, 2009)

Everything is gone, my heart is broken...    

She said she got 'rid of everything' on Tuesday because the garbage truck comes by Wednesdays... so...  I was literally 24-48 hrs too late... 
she could've called me or anything I would've gone in a heart-beat.. she's only about 10 mins away...
I know now that they are what I should've taken FIRST, and not last..
oh my 
god what am I going to do... I am just... I mean nothing can fix this... I am torn.. I am destroyed.. thanks for the kind words.. I am really fighting back 
tears.. like I don't even know what to do or say..


----------



## biomarine2000 (Aug 14, 2009)

OMG!!! My heart is racing right now.  That would piss me off soooo bad.  Dont worry Bianca I'll take care of you.  When I send your new babies there will be a few suprises in there for you.  Everything works out for good people, believe it.  It will get better I promise.


----------



## tjmi2000 (Aug 14, 2009)

I realize this person is your grandmother and while the animals had no importance to her, didn't she realize their importance to you?  Or what about the fact that they were living organisms and not garbage to be tossed out.  It is unimaginable to me that people can be this cruel!  I am just flabbergasted by this situation.  I might be in jail right now for elder abuse if I were you!


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 14, 2009)

Don't worry, next year I willll send you a few B. smithi, P. regalis, A. geniculata, and Aphonopelma sp. "Carlsbad green" slings once I breed them, as well as a pair of Centruroides vittatus.


I know this will not make up for your lost collection,  but this should make you feel a little better.


----------



## BrianWI (Aug 14, 2009)

I have seen people on here with "pest" species roaches. Maybe you could help Grandma see the light with a nice colony of her own... freerange. :evil:

As for you, if a few hissers would make your new place more homey, PM me an address


----------



## rvtjonny (Aug 14, 2009)

Im so sad Bianca, why would your granny do this to you? she should had at least called and say "get your crap out or ill get rid of it" it was a mean and cruel thing to do.  i know she is your granny but did you consider pressing charges or bringing it to small claims court?


----------



## BlackCat (Aug 14, 2009)

That is unbelievable! Really sorry for your loss. You could try and call the company that picks the trash up to see where they take it and they would probably let you go through to see if you can find their enclosures if they were still in them and not broken.


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 14, 2009)

My jaw dropped from the time I read that she said 'I'm sure they were of no importance.' and is still dropped...

I'm *so* sorry!  How can someone believe they were of no importance but you were *keeping* them!?  That makes no logical sense!

PM is on the way.


----------



## mxslanksta (Aug 14, 2009)

WOW. im mad just reading this. i dont understand how someone can do that. i kno how u feel because there is nothing u can do. i dont kno wut id do if i where you all i kno is that id b in jail. really sry to hear about wut hapened.


----------



## HerbertWest (Aug 14, 2009)

I cant believe that happened..im very sorry that happened to you..i would prolly be throwing some fists if i was you..but this fall ill be doing quite a bit of breeding and will try to contact you and hook you up with some


----------



## seanbond (Aug 14, 2009)

<edit>!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i jus wanna blow something up for you!
this is NOT right and I would go INSANE if that happened to me seriously!
not only that you lost them but that who knos whats happened to them! ahhhhhhhhhhhhh! man im so sorry for ya.


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Aug 14, 2009)

I would have gone in her house and thrown out a collection of her belongings. Out of the window of the top floor of the house.

I am rage'ing for you right now. Were they in glass enclosures? You may be able to go to the dump and salvage. Hell I would.


----------



## Ts are #1 (Aug 14, 2009)

Holy shnit im so sorry!!! it makes me mad when people dont understand how much you love something but they dont understand that. And maybe you can ask her to buy you all the tarantulas you lost back, and again im so sorry


----------



## sean-820 (Aug 14, 2009)

Did she just let the t's go outside, then throw the tanks out, or just throw the tanks out with the t's in them? Either way, that sucks and you have every right to be totally pissed as i would think any "critter" that you kept has some impotance to you, especially if you lived with her she should of realized and at least called you or left them alone. Did she think she was doing you a favour or something by getting rid of them?


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 14, 2009)

Aww man, Bianca, I'm sorry about this.  Its almost incomprehensible, that someone would be so inconsiderate.  Even if they weren't pets or even living creatures, just your property, it would be so disrespectful.  But that they were animals in your care and just disposed of like garbage, I just can't put to words what that is    

Again, you have my condolences


----------



## JC50 (Aug 14, 2009)

I am very sorry to hear about your misfortune.
PM sent.


----------



## David Burns (Aug 14, 2009)

Phone the Humane society on her. She might be charged with mistreatment of animals.

Add up the price of replacement costs and present her with a bill.

Edit; Didn't see she was your grandma Guess I wouldn't be this harsh. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't think inverts are really covered by the ASPCA, but you may have a chance with the crestie.


----------



## Rochelle (Aug 14, 2009)

I certainly don't condone violence or retaliation against Granny ~ after all ~ she's from a completely different generation who probably sees T's as merely "yucky spiders".
This in no way lessens the impact of losing your entire collection of PETS, however. 
I'm pretty sure that there's plenty of us around to help you get back what you had - even though it doesn't diminish the loss of the individuals. 

I am so darned sorry, I just don't know what to say.


----------



## KJE (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry!  I do have a question about your grandma...is she stable mentally?  If not, that could explain what happened.  This is not a joke!  When people begin to get dementia or alzheimers they tend to do some pretty crazy things.  It's like something upstairs isn't connected anymore.  Just curious.


----------



## Rochelle (Aug 14, 2009)

KJE said:


> I'm so sorry!  I do have a question about your grandma...is she stable mentally?  If not, that could explain what happened.  This is not a joke!  When people begin to get dementia or alzheimers they tend to do some pretty crazy things.  It's like something upstairs isn't connected anymore.  Just curious.


Good observation. Very astute. Granny may not have meant direct harm. She may have believed she was in some way actually helping you out by "disposing of" your pets? 

Doesn't make it any easier to swallow, I know...but to understand all ~ is to forgive all.


----------



## vvx (Aug 14, 2009)

The real question is whether you want to create a rift between yourself and your grandma. The benefit is you might be able to get her to pay for your collection. Of course, you need to consider whether she's capable of doing that. If she's got a nice amount of money that's one thing, if she's living off social security that's another. If she can't pay, then there's nothing to be done. No sense creating family tension for no benefit, just don't give her the opportunity to do anything like that again.

If she can pay, you still have to consider whether it's worth the cost. The cost being family tension. If you're estranged you might as well consider small claims court, since the relationship is meaningless.

As far as the loss, it's sad. I would rant too regardless of whether or not I had any recourse.


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 14, 2009)

KJE said:


> I'm so sorry!  I do have a question about your grandma...is she stable mentally?  If not, that could explain what happened.  This is not a joke!  When people begin to get dementia or alzheimers they tend to do some pretty crazy things.  It's like something upstairs isn't connected anymore.  Just curious.





Rochelle said:


> Good observation. Very astute. Granny may not have meant direct harm. She may have believed she was in some way actually helping you out by "disposing of" your pets?
> 
> Doesn't make it any easier to swallow, I know...but to understand all ~ is to forgive all.


They're right, as bad as you feel and wish ill will (not truly), she really may not realize what she's done.  Or it may be that because she doesn't see the worth in tarantulas (as is often the case with older generations), she may not understand how she made you feel.  Doesn't make it right and doesn't help your feelings but well, at least it wasn't out of spite to you and your Ts.  I dunno, I just hope she was in control of her faculties and it was just a misunderstanding and she has been supremely apologetic.  Dementia/alzheimers is horrible and honestly worse than your lost Ts (please don't take me harsh for that  )


----------



## revoltkid (Aug 14, 2009)

KJE said:


> I'm so sorry!  I do have a question about your grandma...is she stable mentally?  If not, that could explain what happened.  This is not a joke!  When people begin to get dementia or alzheimers they tend to do some pretty crazy things.  It's like something upstairs isn't connected anymore.  Just curious.


very good post, my grandma has the beginning stages of dementia and my grandpa had alzheimers,and ive seen the effects
so it wont surprise me that IF this is the case, then her actions went really her fault
but if this isnt the case, then man.....thats just wrong
RIP little critters


----------



## Jmugleston (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow. Sorry for the loss though I don't think my condolences are going to help much. Provided your grandma's mental health is in order, I'd ask for her to at least cover the costs of the collection. Though replacing the spiders won't make you feel better, it will at least be a step in the right direction. Though you have stated you were upset, even once the initial shock has worn off, I find it hard to believe that your relationship will be untainted after this.


----------



## MrRogers (Aug 14, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your situation.... I remember how tough it was to get ridd of my little Rosie willingly. I wish you the best rebuilding your collection as hard as it will be. 

On a side note I'm very moved by members (Warren et al) who wish to send you some slings to help build your collection again. Hopefully it's going to help!


----------



## Loudog760 (Aug 15, 2009)

HOLY <edit>! I got so mad from reading this. I just... don't understand. I don't even like to think what those T went threw it makes me sick. I feel for you because my mom dose the same <edit> sometimes. Luckily it hasn't been anything alive yet but stuff that is very important to me she has thrown away with out thought. This scars me because if my mom found out about how many T's I had she might do the same thing.


----------



## Amelia (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh, god! That would be like coming home to find that my horses (my broodmare and my absolutely beloved 2 year old) were sold or put on a slaughter truck bound for the border. I cannot imagine the feelings of betrayal, despair, and utter sadness you must be feeling.

*hugs* love. I... I have no words worthy of your grief. Mourn your dearies well.


----------



## joshuai (Aug 15, 2009)

Im so sorry, but remember there are lots of Ts and very few grandmas.


----------



## mickey66 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Sorry For Your Loss*

Well,I'm a Noob here and my experience so far buying stuff for my T's has been an adventure with People's attitude's....when I say this is for a Tarantula most of them..... well,they get creeped out. What was done to you well,words fail me! I'm so sorry for your loss BUT I think its worth the time spent to go and look for them if, you know where she tossed them..... they may still be in their containers.


----------



## Mr. Gone (Aug 15, 2009)

This is insane.  I'm assuming she had no problems with your T's when you lived there or you wouldn't have left them there.

I would definitely _try_ to look for them at the dump-site.  You may have to call a few numbers, starting with the trash people; find out what truck was at that house on that day, and where it unloaded.  I wouldn't expect to find much, but I would have to try.  Now that it's 2 days later, I don't know if there would be much hope.  If you explain to the right people what happened, and that we're talking about "venomous Tarantulas", maybe they will be more helpful, as the idea of tarantulas running amok is frightening to many people.

In any event, I would hit granny up with a bill.  The enclosures themselves would add up, plus supplies; but the creatures inside are priceless.  Providing mental health isn't the issue, she sounds like she's just being spiteful about something.  She apparently doesn't respect your emotional attachment to your PETS, so you need to make her understand in numbers and dollars how much you had invested (tanks, dirt, decor, critters, heat mats, lights, gauges, anything and everything) and that she destroyed your investment of X dollars.  

I'm also curious what your choice words for her were.  If it was anything like: "What were you thinking, these are my babies that I've raised since they were tiny for x years", then I would like to know her response to that.  I mean, how could she?


----------



## Roski (Aug 15, 2009)

I felt tears while reading your post  I know that only time can dull the shock now. Having your own babies destroyed by someone else is one thing... but coming from a family member adds a whole new axis of conflict. I'm speechless. All my thoughts are of you and your babies. 

Take care,
Rosie


----------



## evicton (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm very sorry to hear about this. I can't imagine what that must feel like. Now while a mental issue could be the case this seems like it was done with an intent, I would take the whole 'of no importance' thing as a way of saying if they were important you should have gotten them sooner.

If you feel this was the case then by all means give her a bill, she may not pay for it, but she will probaly never understand the emotional connection you had for the spiders. Putting a finicial value of them in front of her would give them some value in her eyes and possibly help her understand how wrong what she did was.


----------



## equuskat (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh NO!  That's so horrible.    I don't think I'd ever be able to speak civilly to her again.  

HUGS.


----------



## Exo (Aug 15, 2009)

God, what a crazy old bat!  

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Aug 15, 2009)

Okay... first of all thank you so much for the outpoor of kind words, and for any future posts, 
for the condolences and for the comments and the phone calls (you know who you are   )...

I am seeing I have a few PMs there and will get to those shortly...

In response to a few of the posts on here, I would like to say,

Yes she did it out of some form of spite, and 'on purpose', if you will...
she didn't throw out anything else of mine, this time or since I moved, 
(I've gone back 2-3 times and nothing's ever gone.) She even made like 'icky' 
motions like she was disgusted when she told me they were gone.

This was done on purpose and not out of real ignorance. Her ignorance is more like 
'oh those hairy bugs'..

She didn't throw away or get rid of my TV. My box of shoes...
she specifically got rid of the tarantulas, and even waited for the specific 
day BEFORE the garbage truck comes by.

As for this seeking to rescue idea, these trucks, I mean I am in NY, 
they crush once they've done a few city blocks and are full. (Cannot even IMAGINE! ugh)

Also , again mentioning that I'm in NY, not sure how that'd play out with any 
kind of pressing charges or calling animal police or sueing or anything of that nature. 
They're not exactly sold or commonly kept here..
what else, what else..

Yes I have thought of acting on this, one way or another, but haven't yet,
 and no me and my grandmother did not have a good relationship, nor was it bad. 
She was simply like, "the old lady I lived with', or 'payed once a month' type of thing... 
we didn't really have a relationship like friends or even family, we didn't eat together or anything... 
I was out by 8am most days, and got back around 7-8pm, 
an hour or so AFTER she's already in bed, or at least retreated into her bedroom... 
so we never really saw each other much.

She knew of my tarantulas, about my fascination with them. It's known in my whole family. 
I did find out she's upset with my dad because I called him about it, and he was outraged also, 
mind you he hates 'pets' of any kind, and he still couldn't believe her course of action. 
He said he's not sure if their 'beef' had anything to do with this.

As for her mental state, she's fine. 
She is an evil old woman, that's all this is.

My dad told me to go there and get the rest of my belongings and that he would understand 
if I never spoke to her ever again. That he is almost at that point himself. 
This is crazy... I am outraged...

Thank you again everyone, for offers and for everything ...

so so sad


----------



## HaploFool (Aug 15, 2009)

SOOOOOO sorry to hear about this. I think I'd need to be committed if that or anything even remotely similar happened to my collection. My deepest condolences!


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm still sending you those Ts next year.


----------



## BlackCat (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, like you said before, those should have gone first, but you already know that so... the next option may be that the garbage man saw them and took them... that is very likely so you could still see what truck came that day and find out who was on it, speak to them and maybe see if they took them? Contacting them probably would have been my very first course of action (well, after giving g-mom a piece or two of my mind). 

It would be really difficult, I can't imagine nor do I want to. I hope you'll be able to get a new collection set up and love it just as much as you did the last.


----------



## Scylla (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm really sorry to hear about your collection.  I have a couple of L. parahybana and P. murinus slings, and a G. rosea sling you can have.  PM me if you want them.


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm very sorry she misunderstood the meaning these tarantulas had. I'm sure that doesn't really help, but don't get tarantulas too soon after this. 

 My mom did this before with my bugs (she's given up after realizing I wasn't going to "outgrow it.") I couldn't even go outside and look for more after loosing my cute caterpillars, spiders and one big Jeruselum cricket - it was frankly depressing.

 At the same time, don't let it get your hopes up completely with something you love doing.


----------



## satanslilhelper (Aug 15, 2009)

Sue that evil witch!!! There has to be some sort of retribution since apparently she did this out of spite. Old ladies do "fall" fairly often if you catch my drift.  I teared up as well hearing about this.


----------



## Krazy Kat (Aug 15, 2009)

That was a messed up thing to do to someone, that's for sure.Sorry for what has happened to you .People look at a spider collections like it's a bunch of pests in a jare and don't realize we love them like they love their dogs and cats.Our bugs are our pets!!


----------



## Envyizm (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow.... What she did was beyond a nasty thing to do. I would expect at the very least some kind of financial compensation from her. I'm very very very sorry for you loss. I'm at a loss for words. Your story has me livid. The fact you havent reacted irrationaly makes you a saint. I send you a hug from cyber space.


----------



## mickey66 (Aug 16, 2009)

*T's viewed as pets*



Krazy Kat said:


> That was a messed up thing to do to someone, that's for sure.Sorry for what has happened to you .People look at a spider collections like it's a bunch of pests in a jare and don't realize we love them like they love their dogs and cats.Our bugs are our pets!!


Where I live(an apartment)Dogs and Cats are pets not T's....they charge people a-lot of money to keep a dog or cat here but not a spider BUT when the bug guy comes to spray for pest do you think they will give a flip about my T's....Uh NO!


----------



## Miss Bianca (Aug 16, 2009)

Krazy Kat said:


> That was a messed up thing to do to someone, that's for sure.Sorry for what has happened to you .People look at a spider collections like it's a bunch of pests in a jare and don't realize we love them like they love their dogs and cats.Our bugs are our pets!!


YES! You just don't do that! Her reference was 
'oh you mean those little half-filled jars of dirt you had?'...
I mean OMG I am so pissed! 
Not to mention that my adults were in those very cool acrylic cages...
what a loss..
I'm more sad than pissed obviously but man has my blood been boiling... 
ugh..
even my people that hate spiders respect my _thing_ for them...


----------



## Krazy Kat (Aug 16, 2009)

Miss Bianca said:


> YES! You just don't do that! Her reference was
> 'oh you mean those little half-filled jars of dirt you had?'...
> I mean OMG I am so pissed!
> Not to mention that my adults were in those very cool acrylic cages...
> ...


You know it's bad for anyone to do something like this but it's really bad when someone in your family would do this.Living with your grandmother I'm sure she knew how you felt about your collection.There was no point in it except to just hurt you.


----------



## ~Drummer215~ (Aug 17, 2009)

i cant believe it im sorry for ur lose its so sad


----------



## Sr. Chencho (Aug 17, 2009)

*Srta. Bianca:*

I'm so sorry to hear about your lose. Those who act in evil ways always pay dearly at the end. Don't mean to wish bad things onto anyone, but hey, give us a break.  

I hope you'll get over this soon, and that someday you'll acquire replacements down the road. If I can be of any help, don't hesitate to ask. 

Fredster


----------



## Shadosia (Aug 17, 2009)

*Stupid*

That's horrible! Not only for the fact that they were your personal 'property' but to just toss out animals. "Creepy crawlies" or not, they're still animals. SUE! I say SUE!


----------



## Luiscifer (Aug 17, 2009)

There is nothing I can say that hasn't been said already on the last few pages. We ALL feel ur loss. Ppl outside of our circle just don't realize how much these little guys mean to us.  
My heart goes out to u. Im also in NY and I have something that im sure will make u happy. He is Violet and is from india. Oh and did I mention he has 8 little legs? Contact me.


----------



## bdprice1968 (Aug 17, 2009)

Sorry for the lose of you babies. My two G. roseas have been together the last couple of days, if Charlotte is with, ill send you a couple. PM me for email and I can let you know if she is with.
B


----------



## Miss Bianca (Aug 18, 2009)

Thank you so much... everyone... 

I feel so blessed and I feel so much support,
thanks all for the comments and offers. 

From the bottom of my <3


----------



## syndicate (Aug 18, 2009)

Miss Bianca I'm really sorry to hear about your loss :[
I don't know how I would deal with that..My first thought would probably be revenge but honestly what would that even solve?
Hey if your going to the next White plains show send me a PM and if your interested I'll bring a spider or to two for ya ;]
-Chris


----------



## Philth (Aug 19, 2009)

> Hey if your going to the next White plains show send me a PM and if your interested I'll bring a spider or to two for ya ;]


same here  

Later, Tom


----------



## burmish101 (Aug 19, 2009)

If you need any Periplaneta for a present to dear old grandma lemme know rofl. ;P  Man that really sucks though.


----------



## micheldied (Aug 19, 2009)

wow...thats nuts!must really suck...
i feel so sorry for you,and your Ts and other pets.
i get sad when i WILLINGLY get rid of any of my pets,but having someone close to you just throw them out???
i'd be sueing her right now.


----------



## Tapahtyn (Aug 19, 2009)

I am just now reading this and I have NEVER heard of someone let alone a family member doing this to another.  Was she doing this out of spite?  Is she a nice person?   I just don't understand, everyone where I work and live know how much my T's mean to me and they would never do anything to upset me.  I 'm sorry girl, that is just not excusable!!!  I'll be thinking about you.  You are an adult for crying out loud not a kid that can't make decisions!!  I'm just really sorry


----------



## davegrimm1 (Aug 21, 2009)

A phone call from grandma would have been nice, but whats done is done.

I will send more if you are planning to keep T's again.

Something to remember though, people are more important than things, 

(or animals ), don't let it ruin a relationship with grandma, that would be bad too.  Two wrongs don't make a right.

Dave


----------



## miarachnids (Aug 21, 2009)

I have read your post and I can't believe it. Thats just crazy.

I would like to donate a few of the slings I have breed. If you just pay shipping. We will get you back into the hobby in no time. I know you will miss your pets, but nothing you can do no but, start over Revenge is never a good thing.

Send me a pm if you are interested.


----------



## luckie_couture (Aug 21, 2009)

I just don't know what to say...I'm terribly sorry.


----------



## Big Red TJ (Aug 23, 2009)

I am so sorry for you loss..


----------



## -Sarah- (Aug 23, 2009)

I am SO sorry for your loss!!! It's a horrible experience to go through. I know what you're going through.. I have a feeling MY entire collection's been killed (I left them at my parent's house and said I would come back for them, I now live ten hours away and my dad informed me that they got rid of them via the freezer). Don't know if they really did kill my collection as I have been lied to before, but I definitely know how you feel  it is an absolutely horrible feeling. When Matt and I get around to getting a couple female blondis for our immature male, you can guarantee we'll be setting aside a couple for you!


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Aug 23, 2009)

This is the first I've seen this thread, and when I read it, my heart went to the bottom of my stomach. My heart truly goes out to you. I wish there was something I can do, but kind words and my empathy is all I have to offer.

I am truly, truly sorry.......


----------



## Miss Bianca (Aug 24, 2009)

Update: I have started my new humble collection  
and I must say, I am very happy, I am truly happy.
In a week or so I believe it will have doubled,
and then there's a show coming up in 3 weeks or so.. very excited..

----------------------------

I'd love that!! So cool! 



-Sarah- said:


> When Matt and I get around to getting a couple female blondis for our immature male, you can guarantee we'll be setting aside a couple for you!


Thank you, I really do appreciate it.



xsyorra said:


> This is the first I've seen this thread, and when I read it, my heart went to the bottom of my stomach. My heart truly goes out to you. I wish there was something I can do, but kind words and my empathy is all I have to offer.
> 
> I am truly, truly sorry.......


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Aug 24, 2009)

Shipped you 2 P.irminia slings today. Hopefully they will clear customs fine. I labeled it as a gift as (childhood toy) haha.

Should be there within the week.


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Aug 24, 2009)

It's horrible what happened but amazing how people on this board have offered to support you and help you get back on track with the hobby.  :clap:


----------



## Miss Bianca (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh my godd!!!! I hadn't realized WHERE you were!!!

Thanks!!! Wow..

And YES..everyone has been wonderful!!.




spyderowner69 said:


> Shipped you 2 P.irminia slings today. Hopefully they will clear customs fine. I labeled it as a gift as (childhood toy) haha.
> 
> Should be there within the week.


----------



## mickey66 (Aug 25, 2009)

*just checking in*

Thought I would just check in here and I have read the last few pages of this thread and there is hope for the human race:clap: you should make your Grandma read this thread.


----------



## robc (Aug 25, 2009)

I would be in jail, plain and simple....if a family member or not did this to me....I would do more harm to them then to someone else....they are supposed to love and respect you!! A mop would be need to clean up red fluids....I can't even imagine that, I truly can't! I have quite a few sacs on the way...I will also donate.

P.s wandering spiders are useful sometimes!!

I would only do the above to a man.....never a woman, but she wouldn't have a house that was worth much when I was finished.


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 29, 2009)

robc said:


> I would be in jail, plain and simple....if a family member or not did this to me....I would do more harm to them then to someone else....they are supposed to love and respect you!! A mop would be need to clean up red fluids....I can't even imagine that, I truly can't! I have quite a few sacs on the way...I will also donate.
> 
> P.s wandering spiders are useful sometimes!!
> 
> I would only do the above to a man.....never a woman, but she wouldn't have a house that was worth much when I was finished.


 Wow.... just .... wow. I've been paying close attention to this thread. I would have been thoroughly hurt and angry. My mom has done similar to a bunch of my 6/8 legged critters before I got into tarantulas. She just assumed it was a phase and I would "get over it." Needless to say, she's kind of figured my interests in these animals are not going to go away.

 I just can't fathom doing physical or any other harm to another being, relative or not, even as insensitive as this act was. I, however, have been known in high school for my passive-aggressive tactics. You know, itching powder used to be made with urticating hairs (hint hint, wink wink, nudge nudge)   

 I would try to calmly talk to her to let her know that those were not just things to you.


----------



## t-lover (Aug 29, 2009)

the only thing i could ever do to someone who did that to me family or not i would go in the house and just start breaking crap i am extremly sorry for this i dont think i could ever speak to that person again.


----------



## robc (Aug 29, 2009)

ZergFront said:


> Wow.... just .... wow. I've been paying close attention to this thread. I would have been thoroughly hurt and angry. My mom has done similar to a bunch of my 6/8 legged critters before I got into tarantulas. She just assumed it was a phase and I would "get over it." Needless to say, she's kind of figured my interests in these animals are not going to go away.
> 
> I just can't fathom doing physical or any other harm to another being, relative or not, even as insensitive as this act was. I, however, have been known in high school for my passive-aggressive tactics. You know, itching powder used to be made with urticating hairs (hint hint, wink wink, nudge nudge)
> 
> I would try to calmly talk to her to let her know that those were not just things to you.


I was reallly mad when I read the post, so I had a lot of steam to blow out LOL


----------



## Mina (Aug 29, 2009)

Your love and devotion of our beloved 8 legged children isn't a bad thing, Rob.  
Bianca, I'm glad you got the babies I sent to you, I know you will love and cherish them and I know they couldn't ask for a better home.
I suggest your forget your grandmother, she is a hateful, evil old woman who will end up alone and lonely.  You get back from the world what you put forth in it, and she will get her evil, hurtful, thoughtless acts returned to her.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Aug 29, 2009)

Mina said:


> Your love and devotion of our beloved 8 legged children isn't a bad thing, Rob.
> Bianca, I'm glad you got the babies I sent to you, I know you will love and cherish them and I know they couldn't ask for a better home.
> I suggest your forget your grandmother, she is a hateful, evil old woman who will end up alone and lonely.  You get back from the world what you put forth in it, and she will get her evil, hurtful, thoughtless acts returned to her.


I agree with this totally, and have chosen to forget about her 
(as far as a relationship is concerned).
I am not fully decided on sueing but haven't ruled it out... 

which is great considering at first I wanted to search for a colony of bedbugs
 or fleas/ticks. I am slowly on the road to recovery here and have started a 
beautiful and humble new collection. (One that includes my first pokie!!! )


Thank you all that have written me with kind words and also those that had 
offers. I appreciate you all. 

-B


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Aug 29, 2009)

robc said:


> I was reallly mad when I read the post, so I had a lot of steam to blow out LOL


Everybody here feels the same way about it, and has expressed it in their own way. You said what you needed to, Rob, and you're right. A family is supposed to love and respect you. I don't even want to think about what I'd do if the same thing happened to me.

Congrats on the new collection, Miss Bianca. Karma seems to have really smiled on you for taking this in stride.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Sep 19, 2009)

Didn't want to start a new thread because it isn't an announcement,
and the pictures aren't really worthy of a separate thread, 
so I bought this one back from the dead...

Some pics of my humble and growing _new _collection..

This is how I have them now, 1"+ tarantulas in blue containers,
and 2-3" in green containers.. 
bigger ones have Exo-terra breeder boxes until I can improve on enclosures,
because I got a pretty overwhelming response,
(which was great  ) plus the ones I have purchased..
(and still getting more.. I have empties ready for those)







I have about double what's shown here, after just a month..







Slings under 3/4" are kept this way..







My new A. geniculata, Pina Agria (means sour pineapple)



















Measurement poses the day  got her (crappy pics)













Here is an A. seemanni that made a super-elaborate burrow.. 2.5" looks male..








My RCF rosea MM, who is my only specimen from the collection I lost..








My new G. rosea "Cocoa".. she was just bluffing.. wouldn't hurt a fly  














P. regalis I got just this week, bigger than expected... always good..






Thank you again everyone!! 

Wayne, Mike, Tom, Lu, Jason, Hannah, TJ, Mina, Josh, Joe, John, Rob, Waldo, Alex, 
Anastasia, Fredster, David, Spyder,
 and anyone else I'm forgetting because I'm on 2hr sleep from last night!! 
I could never thank you enough... and to everyone else who has yet to ship 
or incubate a sac, you guys rock


----------



## EightLeggedFrea (Sep 19, 2009)

What does she mean "thrown out?!" She threw them in the garbage? My god It just horrifies me how thoughtless, careless, and just outright DUMB some people can be!

Does your granny have cats or something? Why don't you dump those off in the middle of some remote location without her knowledge and see how she reacts to that, eh?!

EDIT: I, too, am living with my granny because my college is close to her place. Looks like I better keep a closer watch on my Budgett's frog, which I keep up there with me...

Next time you should get something like a big lionfish. Large, HEAVY tank that cannot be moved. And if she tries to pick the animal itself somehow...OUCHIE!!! LOL!


----------



## Moose9 (Sep 19, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, when I first read it, I had tears. Congrats on your new and ever growing collection, good to see your happy again.


----------



## micheldied (Sep 19, 2009)

congrats!
its great to see your collection a new!


----------



## biomarine2000 (Sep 19, 2009)

WOW.  There is hope for humanity.  Pretty soon your collection is going to be so big with freebies that you wont have to buy anything.


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 19, 2009)

I know!  I bet her collection is bigger now than it was before! :}


----------



## kman (Sep 19, 2009)

Glad to see so many wonderful people helping you get back on your feet. I also love the picture of that freshly molted roach getting munched on!


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Sep 19, 2009)

LOL 'Sour Pineapple' That is great. Very suitable name for a genic. Mine is insane for her water dish, guards it with her life. I'm still waiting on a B. albopilosum sac, I haven't forgotten you! 

You've got an awesome new collection, and yes, there IS still hope for humanity, and the proof is in this thread.


----------



## Loudog760 (Sep 19, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> I know!  I bet her collection is bigger now than it was before! :}


Ha, I was thinking the same thing! I love how this community pulled together to help some. Very cool.

:clap:


----------



## Amelia (Sep 19, 2009)

So, how many do you have now? 

ETA: To whoever sent spiders, you people are awesome. I am warmed by your kindness.


----------



## Dark241993 (Sep 19, 2009)

I...just cant believe that a family member would do that.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Sep 19, 2009)

Moose9 said:


> Sorry for your loss, when I first read it, I had tears. Congrats on your new and ever growing collection, good to see your happy again.





micheldied said:


> congrats!
> its great to see your collection a new!


Thank you kindly   I am truly happy now...
so happy in fact with this newfound faith in karma, 
that I have decided not to stir the soup anymore (sue)..
I will trust life to take care of the old hag...-errr... of my dad's mom I mean  



biomarine2000 said:


> WOW.  There is hope for humanity.  Pretty soon your collection is going to be so big with freebies that you wont have to buy anything.


Except _supplies_! August's budget spending funds went in shipping amounts and in supplies.. not that I mind  



xhexdx said:


> I know!  I bet her collection is bigger now than it was before! :}


It is!! It's doubled!



kman said:


> Glad to see so many wonderful people helping you get back on your feet. I also love the picture of that freshly molted roach getting munched on!


Awesome huh? I thought so too... extra chewy, LOL



AudreyElizabeth said:


> LOL 'Sour Pineapple' That is great. Very suitable name for a genic. Mine is insane for her water dish, guards it with her life. I'm still waiting on a B. albopilosum sac, I haven't forgotten you!
> 
> You've got an awesome new collection, and yes, there IS still hope for humanity, and the proof is in this thread.


Thank you Audrey... muy amable 



Severus said:


> So, how many do you have now?
> 
> ETA: To whoever sent spiders, you people are awesome. I am warmed by your kindness.


I'm at 44... until next week... the new estimated amount by the 1st is probably about 60. (Yes!- Some of the packages are surprise packages!  )



Dark241993 said:


> I...just cant believe that a family member would do that.


I still can't either... it really _was_ hard to process 
(not to sound repetitive..)
But thankfully I am moving on... with my new additions


----------



## jcornish86 (Sep 19, 2009)

I mean i can understand some one doing that...that dosent understand spiders or is possibly frightend by them, But u just cant throw peoples stuff away like that, regardless if it is a spider or a goldfish they were your pets and you were emotionally attached to them. I am glad everything is going to work out for you, i know that feeling you get when somthing goes missing or somthing is stolen taken from you and it really sucks!


----------



## jturek123 (Sep 19, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> I can't believe that!
> 
> Your entire collection was thrown out!!!!!!!??????
> 
> ...


wow things like that rlly show you what kind of community we have here


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm still amazed by this thread and how everybody came together.  I knew that many people in this hobby are very generous with their freebies and discounts that they give out, but this really tops anything that I have ever seen.


----------



## ZergFront (Sep 20, 2009)

This last part of the thread made me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.  

 If I had a helluva a lot of slings I would have loved to donate. All well, hopefully if I can breed any of mine in the future I can help out another like so many have done here.

 Some people might think we have a weird hobby, but at least lots of us have good souls. :8o :clap:


----------



## venang (Oct 6, 2009)

Saying im sorry wont cut it at all after what you just went through. I hope you can move on and start another lil family of Ts again. You have my condolences


----------



## xhexdx (Oct 7, 2009)

By the way, how are they all doing?  Specifically, the guys I sent?


----------



## sharpfang (Oct 7, 2009)

*One man's garbage*

I am impressed with the Love.............Is it 1969 or 2009 ?
Good Karma too All !...........................................Jason
I hope garbage heap somewhere is insect free now..........


----------



## Miss Bianca (Oct 7, 2009)

venang said:


> Saying im sorry wont cut it at all after what you just went through. I hope you can move on and start another lil family of Ts again. You have my condolences


Thank you kindly..




xhexdx said:


> By the way, how are they all doing?  Specifically, the guys I sent?


They are all doing great!  
The babies you sent are all super, minus one baby OBT, who escaped his vial the day after I received the package.. :8o 
Have searched for him almost everynight since...

The vagans all molted and are eating their half'a-newborn-discoid every Thursday night.. and the OBTs are doing great as well.. feisty littly buggers..
all good  all growing..

ALSO: Just received my most recent surprise "back-to-a-collection" package today!! 
Thank you Wayne!!


----------



## biomarine2000 (Oct 7, 2009)

Miss Bianca said:


> ALSO: Just received my most recent surprise "back-to-a-collection" package today!!
> Thank you Wayne!!


Your very welcome B. I hope you like them.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Oct 7, 2009)

Dangit, I haven't given anything to you yet. 

Just wait.


----------



## mickey66 (Oct 7, 2009)

Miss Bianca said:


> Thank you kindly..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Watch for webbing....sooner or later he/she OBT will web right?


----------



## mickey66 (Oct 7, 2009)

Miss Bianca said:


> Didn't want to start a new thread because it isn't an announcement,
> and the pictures aren't really worthy of a separate thread,
> so I bought this one back from the dead...
> 
> ...


 I have a question....where do you get these containers/Jars with the Blue,Green Lids? Thanks in advance,Mickey.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 7, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> Dangit, I haven't given anything to you yet.
> 
> Just wait.


I'm sorry to say I haven't yet shipped out your T's either, Miss Bianca - they will be on their way to you shortly... ran into some *trouble* this week and it's drastically affected my T-shipping schedule.

Just thought I'd let you know, I haven't forgotten about you!



And I still owe you a very _very_ overdue review...

I hope you find your escapist OBT _safe_ and _soon_!


----------



## MIC (Oct 7, 2009)

davegrimm1 said:


> A phone call from grandma would have been nice, but whats done is done.
> 
> I will send more if you are planning to keep T's again.
> 
> ...


+10 :clap: 



Miss Bianca said:


> Update: I have started my new humble collection
> and I must say, I am very happy, I am truly happy.
> In a week or so I believe it will have doubled,
> and then there's a show coming up in 3 weeks or so.. very excited..
> ...


I was very depressed with your drama *Miss Bianca*, but now i am very happy for you.  As you have realized, the joy distances from the sadness just  'a few' solicitude from the others.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Oct 9, 2009)

mickey66 said:


> I have a question....where do you get these containers/Jars with the Blue,Green Lids? Thanks in advance,Mickey.


I get these in a discount/99cent store that's around where I live.

The ones with blue lids are 2/ $1 and the one's with green lids 
are $1.19 each. They are each available with about 4 different colored tops.
They are very sturdy and very clear, which is what I love.

The small are hexagon shape and come in sets of two. Tops have handles.

The larger ones come in square and round, and are also available in a taller style, for the same price. 
(Taller like for arboreals, which I may need to get soon.)

I had many with my old collection. Maybe there are some pictures up in the gallery..

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=12496&catid=member&imageuser=16466





Mad Hatter said:


> I'm sorry to say I haven't yet shipped out your T's either, Miss Bianca - they will be on their way to you shortly... ran into some *trouble* this week and it's drastically affected my T-shipping schedule.
> 
> Just thought I'd let you know, I haven't forgotten about you!
> 
> ...


Thank you kindly Hannah. 



MIC said:


> +10 :clap:
> 
> 
> 
> I was very depressed with your drama *Miss Bianca*, but now i am very happy for you.  As you have realized, the joy distances from the sadness just  'a few' solicitude from the others.


Thank you very much, it's was a bittersweet summer...

I love having new babies to raise though.. 

I have many sp. I never had before and many old favorites also.


----------



## arachna-nono (Oct 9, 2009)

'Ya know, I usually hate people (retail will do that to 'ya!)... but this thread has renewed my faith in the few good ones out there!  I can't imagine how you must have felt.  My husband HATES my animals and threatens to do the unthinkable, but I know he never COULD.  

It looks like you have a LOT of mouths to feed now, so I don't know if you'd be interested, but I can certainly help you with a crestie if you'd like.  Not sure what shipping would run from the west coast (shipyourreptiles), but you can let me know if you'd like one (before the temps drop too much, though!).  I have a crapload of babies, or even a juvie or two you could choose from.  Let me know, and I'm glad this has all worked out for you in the end!


----------



## Teal (Oct 10, 2009)

*WOW... is all I can manage to say at the moment!

My heart broke for you when I read the beginning of this thread, and it made me completely panic at the idea of losing my entire collection...

but to see the amount of compassion, support, and help given to you by everyone here... that is just amazing. Yall are truly an awesome bunch of folk, and it makes me smile that "weirdos who keep big, scary spiders" (as the public would say) are such a supportive group. *


----------



## davegrimm1 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Amazing!!!*

I sent Bianca a group of 8 spiderlings and some roaches for feeders and about a week later, she had said that they didn't arrive yet. After a couple weeks , I wrote it off as a total loss and planned at some point to send more. 

It was a solid month later when the box arrived and Bianca said that everything was alive and well.
I know that Tarantula's and roaches are pretty tough, but this is truly amazing to me.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Oct 11, 2009)

davegrimm1 said:


> I sent Bianca a group of 8 spiderlings and some roaches for feeders and about a week later, she had said that they didn't arrive yet. After a couple weeks , I wrote it off as a total loss and planned at some point to send more.
> 
> It was a solid month later when the box arrived and Bianca said that everything was alive and well.
> I know that Tarantula's and roaches are pretty tough, but this is truly amazing to me.


That just goes to show that you use superior packing methods.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Oct 12, 2009)

biomarine2000 said:


> That just goes to show that you use superior packing methods.



Yes! It was truly amazing to see everything was well, since I thought what i had received was the replacement package.
It's great.. they were really well-bunkered


----------



## Xian (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm pretty new here, so I didn't know about this ordeal that Miss Bianca went through until now.
So Sorry for Your Losses Miss Bianca.
And to all of you that helped her out, WAY COOL GUYS!!!!!!!!


----------

